
The Muse's Kathryn Minshew Speaks at the Female Founders Conference 2016 [video] - Walkman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cmd5yOjnOqo
======
koistya
Good talk! Here is the article for it
[http://themacro.com/articles/2016/05/kathryn-minshew-muse-
fe...](http://themacro.com/articles/2016/05/kathryn-minshew-muse-female-
founders/)

